

Ask HN: Getting better user engagement - georgel

Our startup launched our app last Friday and as a promo we gave away $5 in credits to everyone. We have had a good response of people downloading and signing up with the app, but only a few people have actually taken advantage of the deal.<p>Any suggestions on getting a better response from our users?<p>For reference our app is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;flippo-student-powered-delivery&#x2F;id836031729?ls=1&amp;mt=8 and is currently open to Pitt and CMU students.
======
gk1
You'd get farther if you asked those users for feedback. _Why_ didn't they use
their credit? You may find out that they all had the same concern or issue,
and it'll be an obvious fix.

------
sharemywin
how do they pay? could not want to put payment info in.

~~~
georgel
we use balanced payments, and advertise that fact inside the app. from our
analytics it doesnt look like people are being stopped by that fact.

